# TTRS quarter mile



## TTS2015 (Feb 17, 2015)

Please post your quarter mile time for your ttrs manual, has anybody made 11s?


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

Plenty of 1/4 mile times in the 11's. Search YouTube for TT-RS and one of these additional search terms: IROZ, TTE, Loba, APR Stage 3. Those will get you started. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimstylus (May 21, 2009)

A member here has done 12.0 or 12.1 with stage 1 and nothing else. I imagine he is in the 11's by now. 

I'll be in the 11's as soon as I get my 60' down. :laugh:


----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)

I have a TTS my best time is 12.4 seconds @ 112 mph


----------



## milo (Feb 19, 2002)

boo9302 said:


> I have a TTS my best time is 12.4 seconds @ 112 mph


Nicely done....What are ur mods?


----------



## URHank (Mar 19, 2009)

milo said:


> Nicely done....What are ur mods?


We dabble..


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

URHank said:


> We dabble..


That was stage 3 though. I am curious if stage 2 cars can break low 11s


----------



## sciroccojoe (Aug 9, 2002)

URHank said:


> We dabble..


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## DFW RS (May 12, 2002)

GMPCompetitionTT said:


> That was stage 3 though. I am curious if stage 2 cars can break low 11s


Stage 2 TT-RS should be able to get low to mid 11's with race gas, a good driver, light wheels, 28 lbs of boost, good track conditions.:beer:


----------



## URHank (Mar 19, 2009)

GMPCompetitionTT said:


> That was stage 3 though. I am curious if stage 2 cars can break low 11s


We don't do stages, but this is an honest 150-200hp over what any companies "stage 3" cars make

And yes, I know any of the E85 tunes we have done would easily go low 11s with the right DA and track prep. They are a hoot.


----------



## nynative14 (Jan 5, 2009)

ims850?


----------



## URHank (Mar 19, 2009)

That video above is IMS850 yes. Run at about 730whp. We have had them up to about 770whp in full kill mode. We have Vboxed [email protected] at sea level at half mile events at that 770whp power level, but never done it at a NHRA sanctioned track. I imagine at some point soon we will see IMS850s mid 9s at around 152 on a car setup for that sort of thing. The car in that video has ~10k worth of Olhins suspension on it! Not exactly a drag car.

That car actually has our 1000hp kit on it now, making right at 860whp. I imagine it will go low 9s at about 155-160mph. Maybe faster if we put it on a diet.


Hank


----------

